
Is Yahoo Getting Close to Selling Its Lucrative Yahoo Japan Shares? - domino
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/16/is-yahoo-getting-close-to-selling-its-lucrative-yahoo-japan-shares/
======
patio11
Aaron Wall had an amusing tweet the other day: Facebook should reverse merger
w/ Yahoo, sell off the Asian assets for 100%+ of the price of Yahoo proper,
and use what is left as a source of free traffic.

------
po
_…find a way to best unlock the value of this asset._

That's the kind of phrase that makes me shudder.

------
expertio
I won't be surprised if Yahoo is to sell its share in Yahoo one day :)

~~~
nkassis
Do they even have any left? I mean, if they needed any kind of capital to buy
something they probably had to sell a bunch of it.

~~~
expertio
Let's hope they will sell flickr first.

